# Robert Sorby RS3 lathe



## KeithS (8 Jun 2010)

Hi all
Does anyone own this type off lathe and would you recomend it.
Bidding starting at £800 is it worth it or could you get a better lathe for much the same price (£800 with extras).
Thanks
Keith


----------



## gasmansteve (8 Jun 2010)

Think it might be an oldish lathe Keith, Sorby stopped making them some time ago but others might know better :? 
Steve


----------



## Blister (8 Jun 2010)

KeithS":cjce3sw8 said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone own this type off lathe and would you recomend it.
> Bidding starting at £800 is it worth it or could you get a better lathe for much the same price (£800 with extras).
> Thanks
> Keith



No not worth it if its not variable speed ( electronic ) 

You can get better lathes for the money if you are prepared to wait 

Sorby stopped selling Lathes about 5 years ago now


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2010)

We have one at our club and it is a pain. The stand is badly designed and is really hard to get the lathe stable and the speed change is a pain. There is a daft sort of bracket that comes loose with wearing. I wouldn't advise buying personally based on experience of the one I have used

pete


----------



## Blister (8 Jun 2010)

KeithS":1qd9uvf6 said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone own this type off lathe and would you recomend it.
> Bidding starting at £800 is it worth it or could you get a better lathe for much the same price (£800 with extras).
> Thanks
> Keith



What type of turning do you want to do ?

Bowls / platters 

or spindle work 

If spindle work , what length spindle 

How big a workshop do you have


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2010)

Got something in mind Allen? :lol: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Blister (8 Jun 2010)

Bodrighy":11qpc6dm said:


> Got something in mind Allen? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pete



No Pete 

Just trying to find out the requirements

So I can then suggest a Lathe to fit the bill :lol:


----------



## KeithS (8 Jun 2010)

Hi
Thanks for the replys, realy just a beginner but quickly growing out
of my dml 24,At the moment end grain natural edge goblets are coming along a treat. Bowl and platter is the way I would like to go not much
spindle work.
Keith


----------



## Blister (8 Jun 2010)

KeithS":170xpgym said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the replys, realy just a beginner but quickly growing out
> of my dml 24,At the moment end grain natural edge goblets are coming along a treat. Bowl and platter is the way I would like to go not much
> spindle work.
> Keith


Keith 

what part of the UK are you in ?
Are you able to collect as most quality lathes are Heavy :lol:


----------



## KeithS (8 Jun 2010)

hi
Just outside Edinburgh, but do have transport and able to travel when the right lathe comes along.
Just updated profile with location


----------



## DonStan (9 Jun 2010)

If you going 800 pounds for a lathe, look at the Nova 1624, - personally think it's a solid lathe, 1.5hp motor - retail 899 - must be someone close to you that has one, else drop me a line, and i'll get some one to chase one up for you over there. 
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php? ... ON%20LATHE
It is belt drive, not variable speed - this always causes some interesting debates - have used both variable and belt, and have went back to a belt -variable speed is handy, but who would change the speed while actually turning ?? - won;t go any further as have spent a whole evening debating the pro's and cons between these.

Have fun

Stan


----------

